# windblockers



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

good morning everyone, i would like your opinions on windblockers service , i know the product to be good but when i orderd mine over the phone the guy seemed somewhat distracted and in an awful hurry. I have ordered a full setwith extended rear panels, wrap around ends and a skirt for undernath the van, he did nt want the measurements of where to place the studs on the skirt until i asked him as he was ready to hang up i did nt even get to order the stap down kit either as he just was nt listening, i explained that to send a piece of string in the post to me to position the skirting would be impossible as i live abroad and have a friend visiting uk next week and have offered to bring the set back for me.
sorry to go on but im wondering just what im going to actually get in the post !!!oh they also now do inside privicy roll down screens for at night when you have your lights on so i ordered those too i think, i even had to ask what the total was !!! anyone else had a similar experience ?? the man seemed somewhat abrupt and was nt really listening to what i wanted ??


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

l would ring up cancel it send a registered letter to confirm and go to whoever is recc here


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> l would ring up cancel it send a registered letter to confirm and go to whoever is recc here


The problem with that is that I'm not sure that anyone else does the same product (although I seem to recall someone on here posting a link to their own site with the same sort of product?? Was it possibly Fairportgoer?)

I have heard comments in the past that the guy from Windblockers can be pretty brusque at shows - we've always spoken to a woman who's been very helpful. As for the product itself - we've got 2 wrapround end panels, and plan to add a front panel this year (now we know the length of awning on our new van.) They're great - apart from the poles supplied, which are adequate but no more.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I had a quick look on their website and looks like they operate a franchise system now?

We went past the where they used to be on the A614 from Goole to Bridlington on new years day and the place has a for sale sign up.

Maybe the whole business has been sold on?

Ben


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Solwaybuggier said:


> Was it possibly Fairportgoer?)


To answer my own question - no, it was Jezport, and the page was 
here

Not sure if that offers everything you want though.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Solwaybuggier said:


> Solwaybuggier said:
> 
> 
> > Was it possibly Fairportgoer?)
> ...


Or you can just buy a 45meter roll of the same kit as Jezport uses for £45 save yourself a fortune


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

peaky said:


> good morning everyone, i would like your opinions on windblockers service , i know the product to be good but when i orderd mine over the phone the guy seemed somewhat distracted and in an awful hurry. I have ordered a full setwith extended rear panels, wrap around ends and a skirt for undernath the van, he did nt want the measurements of where to place the studs on the skirt until i asked him as he was ready to hang up i did nt even get to order the stap down kit either as he just was nt listening, i explained that to send a piece of string in the post to me to position the skirting would be impossible as i live abroad and have a friend visiting uk next week and have offered to bring the set back for me.
> sorry to go on but im wondering just what im going to actually get in the post !!!oh they also now do inside privicy roll down screens for at night when you have your lights on so i ordered those too i think, i even had to ask what the total was !!! anyone else had a similar experience ?? the man seemed somewhat abrupt and was nt really listening to what i wanted ??


Wait till you meet him then you will not be disappointed, such a happy heplfull fellow.

As regards the supplied measuring tape, (a) the stud ended up in the wrong place, (b) 4 of the adhesive pad missing, 2 from the supplied fitting plus the 2 we paid extra for.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The jolly fellow and his wife that makes (or perhaps used to make) the Windblockers, began to spend more and more time at the manufacturing end. I met a rather irritable man on their stand last time I bought their products. The products are good but the sales technique of the chap I last met, left something to be desired.
Perhaps you should cancel and buy at the next Motorhome Show when you can define exactly what you want.

Alan


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

If it helps i have purchased a set for Parrotsol, 
that are similar to Lillypad ones ,but are waterproof. they where at the Newark show in september

Phil


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks for all the replies guys, it was nt just me then , i think he was having staffing probs in the background when i phoned, i have been told the parcel has already arrived at the uk address this am, less than 24 hours from ordering, impressive if its all correct , will let u know when i get my hands on it in 10 days time !!!


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Agree with the attitude of the LILLYPAD guy, he was not in my opinion in his right job, brisque and ill mannered most people avoided him at the last show I went to, and waited for th nice lady.
Enjoy the product though.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

well ive got my hands on the windblockers, i have the full set, wrap around ends and the new inside roll up screens,i hav nt tried to fit them yet as they have just arrived, the only thing they got wrong so far was to send the poles with the parcel (great if they are not coming via a suitcase, had to get them sent extra luggage in the end ) will let you all know if they fit ok and the skirt is in the right place.


----------

